# fishing lure like fish.. need your help!!



## dave6093 (Nov 6, 2010)

hello every one i am new to this forum so bare with me if i do or say something stupid.. haha
well to start off, i have a 45 gallon tank with 4 koi
the koi are still small and were going to be transported to my outdoor pond when they got bigger

shortened down version...
my 2 koi are having fishing lure like symptoms and i fear its killing them and its going to spread to the rest of the koi

longer and more in detail version...
my issue all started about a month ago. it started with one of my favorite koi. it started swimming erratically around the tank, smashing into either sides of the tanks. i immediately took the fish out and singled him into a container. i add salt and let him sit for a day or two. a couple days later he was fine and i reunited him back into his tank.
about 2 weeks later from that incident he became sick again but this time he just seemed unbalanced. i did that same thing, isolated him into a separate tank. he became more and more unbalance and died after 2-3 days.
now about a week ago when i thought every thing was fine my smallest koi is now ill. he is swimming like a fishing lure. when i go up to the tank or around the tank he is spooked and thrashes around. once i saw this i just added salt to the entire tank to treat any thing that might be present. 
a couple days later my biggest koi is now doing the same thing and i fear its going to spread to my other koi. 
i have another tank but i fear if i put the healthy fish in the other tank they will be infected with this unknown illness and infect the new tank. 

sorry for so much to read but i am not sure of any other way to say it.. thanks for any help you can provide me

also.... i will be redoing the entire tank soon but dont know what to do now

thanks again,
Dave


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you tested the water?Seems like an issue with water quality.What and how much do you feed,and how small is small?Even smaller koi are very messy and its recommended to give them 20 gallons for the first inch of fish and then 10 for every inch thereafter.It would help also to know your water change routine.If you can get these readings,i am sure we can figure out a way to help.

Just curious why are they not in the pond yet?


----------



## dave6093 (Nov 6, 2010)

i will try to get some readings today and i will get back to you on that..
as for your other question..
i wanted to add some colorful fish to the tank and we recently had a spawning in the pond. as for why they are not in the pond now... i live in NJ so the water temperature of the pond is now way too cold and the fish are in the beginning stages of becoming dormant for the winter. i was planning on adding the fish in my tank back to the pond in the spring when the water was warm again.

thanks for the quick response


----------



## dave6093 (Nov 6, 2010)

test results pictures by dave6093 - Photobucket

there are the test results along with pictures and videos.
the smaller orange koi now has whiteness on his one eye. just notice that as i was taking the video


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The way the one with orange on his head is shaking,seems like a parasite issue.Can you shine a flashlight on him after lights out?More specifically,turn off all lights,wait a good two hours(make sure the room is dark too)Then use a flashlight to see if there are any worms poking out between scales.Really look them over as good as possible.The whiteness of the ones eye could be a fungus,or ich.Also,see if when you shine the light you can see gold dusting.Im not too familiar with goldfish or koi but i do know they can get ich easily,as the parasite thrives in cool water.have they been flashing?(scraping against objects)I hope someone more familiar with koi can chime in here.They look well fed and the gills dont seem swollen.

Im gonna see if a friend cant help with this.....


----------



## dave6093 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for your help. I am going to turn off all the lights now and I will check back on them in 20min. 
As for them flashing I do not see any sign of them doing this but I will be keeping a close eye.
If it is what you same and they do have this parasite, is there any way of treating this?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes there is treatment.Are they eating?If so a good thing as precaution,is to soak their food in a little garlic.for some reason fish love the taste so you shouldnt have any issues getting them to eat it.Also,if its Ich,some Quick cure(found at walmart) will help.theres several things,but we need to diagnose first.


----------



## dave6093 (Nov 6, 2010)

thank you for every ones help.. i am now relocating to this site fishing lure like fish.. need your help!! - Page 4 - Aquarium Forum 

thanks


----------

